# SQuape A[rise] RTA



## Rob Fisher

The *SQuape A[rise] RTA* is your reliable companion for every occasion in your life. The very easy handling, the high quality, the excellent taste and its safety features will convince you every day. The SQuape A[rise] RTA is made for you!

The SQuape A[rise] is a rebuildable tank atomiser which was developed and produced in its entirety in Switzerland. It is made by StattQualm Vape AG. The model A[rise] is a direct successor of the SQuape N[duro] and integrates the advantages of the SQuape E[motion]. 

This model offers you an all-in-one solution and convinces both as Direct to lung (DL) and Mouth to lung (MTL). The MTL kit included in the set allows you to easily convert from DL to MTL and thus offers you complete flexibility.

Based on our eight years of experience, the SQuape A[rise] offers the following advantages: clever current conduction, non-conductive surface structure of the complete atomiser-chamber (consisting of ematalised aluminium), haptically simple closing of the tank by a simple rotation as well as generous filling holes. Due to the self-contained system, the tank can be transported separately from the base even when filled.

*Features*

elegant and clean design
an all-in-one device incl. conversion kit (MTL/DL)
easy filling by turning the TopCap (TopFilling)
stepless air and liquid flow control by turning the tank
Single-coil operation
adjustable 510 connector (gold plated)
deck is accessible even with full tank
lockable and leak-proof tank
non-conductive components inside to avoid short circuits
user-friendly handling and coiling options
exchangeable window
Temp. control and Volt/Watt suitable
easy switching between the three positions; "remove", "vape" (with air flow and liquid control) and "closed" by turning the tank
*Scope of usage*
We recommend using the SQuape A[rise] in the resistance range between 0.3 and 2 ohms and in the power range between 7 and 55 watts. It is possible to use the atomiser above or below the mentioned specifications - but we exclude any liability. Please be advised that too much power can lead to the atomiser body heating up. This is just a recommendation. Be aware that usage of the SQuape A[rise] and the self made coils is at your own risk.

*Technical data*


Diameter: 24 mm
Height (without SQuip Tip and 510 connector): 39.7mm
Weight: 49.6g
Connection: 510
Filling volume: ~4ml
*Materials used*

Here at StattQualm we feel strongly about what materials we use and therefore only the best materials make it into our atomisers. The following table shows what materials are used in the SQuape A[rise]. Should you have known allergies to one of the listed materials we strongly suggest you do not use this atomiser:


Stainless steel components: Stainless steel number 1.4404 / 316L
Window: PSU (Polysulfone)
Deck, chimney and closing ring: ematalised, anodised aluminium
Centerpin: Ecobrass gold plated
Mouthpiece: Stainless steel/POM
O-rings: nbr 70 shore and 60 shore.
*Scope of usage*
We recommend using the SQuape A[rise] in the resistance range between 0.3 and 2 ohms and in the power range between 7 and 55 watts. It is possible to use the atomiser above or below the mentioned specifications - but we exclude any liability. Please be advised that too much power can lead to the atomiser body heating up. This is just a recommendation. Be aware that usage of the SQuape A[rise] and the self made coils is at your own risk.




*Technical data*


Diameter: 24 mm
Height (without SQuip Tip and 510 connector): 39.7mm
Weight: 49.6g
Connection: 510
Filling volume: ~4ml
*Materials used*

Here at StattQualm we feel strongly about what materials we use and therefore only the best materials make it into our atomisers. The following table shows what materials are used in the SQuape A[rise]. Should you have known allergies to one of the listed materials we strongly suggest you do not use this atomiser:


Stainless steel components: Stainless steel number 1.4404 / 316L
Window: PSU (Polysulfone)
Deck, chimney and closing ring: ematalised, anodised aluminium
Centerpin: Ecobrass gold plated
Mouthpiece: Stainless steel/POM
O-rings: nbr 70 shore and 60 shore.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Launch Date is tomorrow and Creme de Vape has stock!
https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...jectPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/SQA-200

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! I think this is going to be a popular RTA with the ability to alter airflow and Juice flow from MTL to DL.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if you want a lot of juice you can get the extended tank!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

That looks lovely. I love my N'duro. Need to get this one too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Scouse45

@Rob Fisher can u show us the deck when you get a chance please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher can u show us the deck when you get a chance please



Sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

That is one classy looking deck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 212189
> View attachment 212190
> View attachment 212191


This looks awesome looks like a winner winner to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mzr

I would like to hear your thoughts on this one @Rob Fisher and how it will compare to your beloved dvarw army  it looks like they took some of the tripod and Dvarw characteristics to create this one which should be good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Kiai

It really looks good. I was gonna say if Rob orders I will join but looks like he has it already. How do you manage that? I was still thinking yes until I saw the price! Eish

Somewhere in China a clone is being made!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Detailed review

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mzr said:


> I would like to hear your thoughts on this one @Rob Fisher and how it will compare to your beloved dvarw army  it looks like they took some of the tripod and Dvarw characteristics to create this one which should be good.



@Mzr it's a really nice RTA and very well made... but I still prefer the perfect airflow of my OG Dvarw DL... but the Arise is very configurable and I'm still experimenting with it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kiai said:


> It really looks good. I was gonna say if Rob orders I will join but looks like he has it already. How do you manage that? I was still thinking yes until I saw the price! Eish



It pays to have connections.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mark's review is 100% spot on!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Rob Fisher said:


> Mark's review is 100% spot on!


Watching it now. In your opinion is it a keeper in your collection or will it end up in the classifieds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Watching it now. In your opinion is it a keeper in your collection or will it end up in the classifieds



I wasn't that happy with the heavy throat hit and watching Marks review he said to move the coil down and it is way better for me. Will it be replacing my Dvarw Army? No, it won't but I won't be selling it either.

Having moved the coil down I'm a LOT happier with it now... amazing how much the vape changes with the coil height!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Rob Fisher said:


> I wasn't that happy with the heavy throat hit and watching Marks review he said to move the coil down and it is way better for me. Will it be replacing my Dvarw Army? No, it won't but I won't be selling it either.
> 
> Having moved the coil down I'm a LOT happier with it now... amazing how much the vape changes with the coil height!



I know with bottom airflow coil position makes a massive difference and I experienced this throat hit before with a higher coil. I hope to get one soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The one thing I really like about this tank is the easy top fill and filling it doesn't result in little leaks like a lot of other RTA's so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Creme de Vape still has some stock of the A[rise]. Sold out in Europe!

https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...jectPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/SQA-200

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The A[rise] is a very nice RTA and will stay in use so it went for polishing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, it's time to make a 3mm single airhole for the Squape A[rise] and get a perfect airflow and make it quieter! Holding thumbs! Off to the boathouse and the workbench with the Dremel! 

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner and Bazinga! Oh wow, what a great difference! 0.4Ω Alien at 28 watts! Perfect airflow! The flavour on point!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Useful 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, it's time to make a 3mm single airhole for the Squape A[rise] and get a perfect airflow and make it quieter! Holding thumbs! Off to the boathouse and the workbench with the Dremel!
> 
> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner and Bazinga! Oh wow, what a great difference! 0.4Ω Alien at 28 watts! Perfect airflow! The flavour on point!
> View attachment 212710
> View attachment 212711
> View attachment 212712
> View attachment 212713
> View attachment 212714


They look awesome together really a nice match Uncle Rob. Glad it worked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TOXOT

There are some issues regarding air discs and aluminum parts for MTL users, I saw it review of Klaus Jedelsky. Machining looks stunning as usual and throat hit is less in this one unlike Nduro. This one focus all vapers I guess, not own one yet but in the bucket list.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arise #2 build time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TOXOT

Rob Fisher said:


> Arise #2 build time!
> View attachment 214159
> View attachment 214160
> View attachment 214161
> View attachment 214162
> View attachment 214163
> View attachment 214164
> View attachment 214165


Looks great. Looking at the picture I can imagine With 2 ml chimney/tank kit you may have better look though. 
Bay the way, can SBS mod hold 25mm? Would be very helpful to see if it works with 25mm as it's stated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TOXOT said:


> Looks great. Looking at the picture I can imagine With 2 ml chimney/tank kit you may have better look though.
> Bay the way, can SBS mod hold 25mm? Would be very helpful to see if it works with 25mm as it's stated.



@TOXOT it will handle a 25mm tank... I got the 25/24 reduction cone which is on the SBS now for the Arise and Dvarw DL's. 2ml is never enough juice for me and while the 2ml tank would look good it would be impractical for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

That didn't take long, I see 3F Vape already advertising the Shen Ray clone version

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That didn't take long, I see 3F Vape already advertising the Shen Ray clone version



Damn bloody thieves!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That didn't take long, I see 3F Vape already advertising the Shen Ray clone version


Did not even give the original time to make some money. Yes there are people who can't afford the real thing but surely they can give any original a year time to sell before making a clone. Cause now what's happening is original makers aren't selling as they should so the company is not making enough money to come up with new projects so the company dies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiai

It is ShenRay and YFTK both have a clone on pre order. Do there is no research and development just plain lets rip them off. That would frustrate the hell put of me if it happened to me. 

I was going to say hopefully it takes them long to clone but both will ship in December.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ShowMeTwice

I bought my SQuape A[rise], and a bunch of spare parts, the day they went on sale at StattQualm (2020-10-30).

It's a very lovely vape. Super flavorful. For me, it's on par with my Kayfun's and Dvarw's. IMO it is an easy RTA to build and wick. I would totally recommend the A[rise] to anyone new to building.



A[rise] on the Mono SQ DNA 75C.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShowMeTwice said:


> I bought my SQuape A[rise], and a bunch of spare parts, the day they went on sale at StattQualm (2020-10-30).
> 
> It's a very lovely vape. Super flavorful. For me, it's on par with my Kayfun's and Dvarw's. IMO it is an easy RTA to build and wick. I would totally recommend the A[rise] to anyone new to building.
> 
> View attachment 216441
> 
> A[rise] on the Mono SQ DNA 75C.



The Arise is an awesome tank but the thing that drives me crazy it trying to get the top fill cap off! They are about to release a new cap with some knurling and that should help!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MOETMAN

HELLO,

RECENTLY I AM HAVING TROUBLES OPENING IT WITH THE HEX KEY.
CAN U ADVISE ME WHAT TO DO?
THANKS


----------

